# University of Lahore



## Ammar Khan (Mar 28, 2013)

AOA! can anyone just tell me about the 2012 merit of uol for both BDS & MBBS.Plz rply soon


----------



## Ammar Khan (Mar 28, 2013)

i hv got 686 in F.Sc and 345 in mcat.do i hv any chance in any private dental college??????


----------



## aqeel.ahmed (Oct 22, 2013)

if you can give donation 8 to 10 lac then name the college in which you want to get admission. and one more thing try continental medical college or go with your father to avicena medical college .. your admission guarantee
.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

aqeel.ahmed said:


> if you can give donation 8 to 10 lac then name the college in which you want to get admission. and one more thing try continental medical college or go with your father to avicena medical college .. your admission guarantee
> .


both of the quoted colgs got banned this year


----------



## Mishaal Fatima (Sep 25, 2013)

No avicenna and continental are not banned. You can check PMDC website.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Five medical colleges barred from admissions - DAWN.COM

MEANT:not safe.
violations

- - - Updated - - -

careful..:bored:


----------



## MedCat (Oct 22, 2013)

Dont know about BDS but my friend told me for MBBS it was 70%


----------



## Gohar Amer Amer (Sep 22, 2013)

u can apply in sharif medical college their merit is low


----------



## MedCat (Oct 22, 2013)

What was the merit of Sharif Med College ?
I heard It was 72%:cool!: is it ?


----------



## madysj (Sep 26, 2013)

my aggregate isnt very good and i applied to lmdc and akhtar saeed on donation  they said that i might not be admitted


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

madysj said:


> my aggregate isnt very good and i applied to lmdc and akhtar saeed on donation  they said that i might not be admitted


*
whats the procedure of applying through donations? I mean, how do you tell them that you're opting for donations?
*


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

madysj said:


> my aggregate isnt very good and i applied to lmdc and akhtar saeed on donation  they said that i might not be admitted


Even after u told them ur opting for donations,
They told u, u cant be admitted?


----------



## Raza339 (Jul 25, 2013)

I have been applying to schools for mbbs as a foreign student and I just wanted to know what kind of reputation University of Lahore has because nobody really mentions it here on this form. Anyone with any insight about why this school is good or bad would be greatly appreciated because the school itself looks amazing.  

Thanks


----------



## Insidious (Oct 3, 2013)

When is the last date for UOL?


----------



## madysj (Sep 26, 2013)

i just got call from avicenna :/


----------



## Asad Jahangir (Aug 28, 2013)

The procedure for donation.. go to higher authorities and ask them how much you want to give me admissson...


----------



## Innocent Heart (Aug 19, 2013)

How much amount you have payed in Amina Inayat?
your seat is confirmed?
If you have Payed donation Why you choose Amina Inayat?

- - - Updated - - -

I'm going to reserve my seat in Akhtar Saeed.
Am i right or should i take any other step?
PLEASE GUIDE me guys


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Man, that donation conversation must be one of the most awkward ever.


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Insidious said:


> When is the last date for UOL?


11 nov is last date for uol


Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Innocent Heart (Aug 19, 2013)

9th Nov, is the last date of UOL and at 10th Nov, they will call you.


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

If they dont call me i will kill uol kekeekkeek joke

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

Crypt said:


> both of the quoted colgs got banned this year


REALLY? NO WONDER THEY DON'T ANSWER THEIR PHONE !! 
no seriously, REALLY? wooh....

- - - Updated - - -



saske khan said:


> If they dont call me i will kill uol kekeekkeek joke
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


I APPLIED THERE TOO.....So they only call if you get selected? Or just for interview before selection? AND WHAT WAS YOUR AGGREGATE


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

jiasajid said:


> REALLY? NO WONDER THEY DON'T ANSWER THEIR PHONE !!
> no seriously, REALLY? wooh....
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Yea...in deep trouble with pmdc


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

Insidious said:


> When is the last date for UOL?


I applied there yesterday. They told me, for MBBS/BDS, Last date is 9th of Nov 

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> Yea...in deep trouble with pmdc


hahaha...And I tried to call them like 100 times today! MAN!

- - - Updated - - -



MedCat said:


> Dont know about BDS but my friend told me for MBBS it was 70%


HAHAHAH! And they told ME 75% !! Just can't make up their minds ! SHESH !


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

jiasajid said:


> REALLY? NO WONDER THEY DON'T ANSWER THEIR PHONE !!
> no seriously, REALLY? wooh....


No one answers their phones.


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

SonnenSays said:


> No one answers their phones.


I KNOW RIGHT!
Called Azra Naheed MC..Central Park MC..Continental..Amna Inayat...BUT DID ANY ONE OF THEM ATTEND? .........Nope :thumbsup:


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

jiasajid said:


> I KNOW RIGHT!
> Called Azra Naheed MC..Central Park MC..Continental..Amna Inayat...BUT DID ANY ONE OF THEM ATTEND? .........Nope :thumbsup:


Try calling rlmc...theyll answer..

I called alot. 

Lmdc too.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

I called shalamar,cmh,uhs and pmdc. No one answers their phones
The XOC on my electricity bill doesn't answer his phone.


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

Crypt said:


> Try calling rlmc...theyll answer..
> 
> I called alot.
> 
> Lmdc too.



LOL! OK, Yea I'll call em tomorrow for sure.

- - - Updated - - -



SonnenSays said:


> I called shalamar,cmh,uhs and pmdc. No one answers their phones
> The XOC on my electricity bill doesn't answer his phone.


That's just telephone. No institute in Pakistan replies to emails! They have email addresses, but I guess they just don't know their purpose :?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

jiasajid said:


> LOL! OK, Yea I'll call em tomorrow for sure.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Umm...fmh does.
And uol too.


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

jiasajid said:


> REALLY? NO WONDER THEY DON'T ANSWER THEIR PHONE !!
> no seriously, REALLY? wooh....
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


 My agrgate is 76% uol is my second chance.. is any refrence work in fmh??

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asim Aziz (Aug 26, 2013)

What are the merit lists in different Medical Colleges


----------

